# Greetings from Florida!



## MSutherlandComp (Aug 20, 2019)

Hello, everyone! I've been lurking for a couple of months, so I thought it apt to make a formal introduction post!

My name is Michael Sutherland, and I am a composer (and college student) based in Florida! 
I am a primarily self-taught (through textbooks) composer, though I have some classical piano training, and have recently begun taking private music theory lessons. I make a lot of sample instruments (EXS24), and hope to find the time to post them on here for you lovely folks at some point or another!

Some work of mine:
Hybrid orchestral - 
Trio for A. Sax, Piano, and Nylon Guitar - 

Right now, I'm hoping to get some work done for my portfolio in time for graduate admissions. In the long term, I would like to be composing for games and other media in Japan.

I'm still a noob!

Thank you very much for having me,
Michael Sutherland


----------



## nathantboler (Aug 20, 2019)

Welcome Michael


----------



## Desire Inspires (Aug 20, 2019)

Are you a music major? Which school are you attending?


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Aug 20, 2019)

Welcome Michael!


----------



## MSutherlandComp (Aug 20, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> Are you a music major? Which school are you attending?


Unfortunately, I am not a music major (I am aware how this affects things), as my piano skills are not up to standard for the audition. However, I have been allowed to take some relevant courses, and have had pieces performed at the College of Music here at FSU, where I am a rising senior (Psych with minor in Japanese). 

After some networking with professors at other universities, and meeting with several profs here at FSU, I was told that it would be a mistake not to apply to grad programs. So while I am aware of my position, I am certainly hopeful! (Apologies for the over-justification!)

I see you're based in Miami, closer than many on this forum! Nice to meet you!


----------



## MSutherlandComp (Aug 20, 2019)

nathantboler said:


> Welcome Michael


Thank you very much, I love Voices of Rapture!


----------



## MSutherlandComp (Aug 20, 2019)

gh0stwrit3r said:


> Welcome Michael!


Nice to meet you!


----------



## Luftrum (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi and welcome to VI Control Mr. Sutherland. I hope you will enjoy your stay....


----------



## MSutherlandComp (Aug 20, 2019)

Luftrum said:


> Hi and welcome to VI Control Mr. Sutherland. I hope you will enjoy your stay....


Thank you very much! I hope so as well!


----------



## jonathanparham (Aug 20, 2019)

welcome. I like your second selection


----------



## MSutherlandComp (Aug 21, 2019)

jonathanparham said:


> welcome. I like your second selection


Thank you! I hope to write more of that sort in the future.


----------

